# How to solve a 7x7



## Leviticus (Nov 27, 2008)

This thread will teach you how to solve a 7x7 cube. You must know how to solve a 3x3, and knowledge with previous big cubes such as the 4x4 and 5x5 will come in handy. This is the method i use and i average about 6.20 minutes with a PB single of 6.01. Have fun!

*Step 1: Centers*






*Step 2: Edges*






I hope i helped you to solve your 7x7 with decent speed. Check out this link for more info: http://www.aus-speedcubing.110mb.com/index.php?p=1_34_7x7-Speedcubing

Have fun!


-Levi-


----------



## DcF1337 (Nov 27, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> This thread will teach you how to solve a 7x7 cube. You must know how to solve a *7x7*, and knowledge with previous big cubes such as the 4x4 and 5x5 will come in handy.



Don't mean to be rude or annoying, but I think you mean 3x3.

Anyway, excellent tutorial! I'm sure a lot of people will find this handy. I had some trouble figuring out how to solve a 7x7 myself, when I first tried. (Kinda obvious, but I'm just saying for the sake of it. )


----------



## Leviticus (Nov 27, 2008)

DcF1337 said:


> Leviticus said:
> 
> 
> > This thread will teach you how to solve a 7x7 cube. You must know how to solve a *7x7*, and knowledge with previous big cubes such as the 4x4 and 5x5 will come in handy.
> ...



Ahh thank you for that.

Thanks that means a lot. Yeah i hope so.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 27, 2008)

My nets too slow at the moment >.<

So I'll just ask...

Is this how you do Centers?
- Solve 3x3 centers
- Solve 1x3 inner-tredges
- Solve the rest like a 5x5

And edges?
- Slice around M or E to create the first 8 edges
- Freestyle the last 4 edges?

Tim.


----------



## Leviticus (Nov 28, 2008)

TimMc said:


> My nets too slow at the moment >.<
> 
> So I'll just ask...
> 
> ...



First 4 Centers
-Solve inner 3x3 block
-Expand with two 1x3 blocks opposite eachother
-Add two 1x5 bars to finish off the center.

Last 2 Centers (Like Dan Cohen's way)
-Make a middle 1x5 bar on either side
-Make another 1x5 bar next to the middle bar
-Make another 1x5 bar next to the bar which is next to the middle bar.
-Make sure their is only two 1x3 that arn't solved, if theirs three do a Rw Lw' U2 Rw' Lw
-Solve it like 5x5 centers.
-Do a commutator too change those two unsolved pieces in the 1x3's.

Edges
-Solve first eight freestyle by making big edges of 5 identical pieces and store 4 in U face and 4 in D face.
-Fix up centers
-Make 3 inner edges (Like a 5x5) of the 7x7 edges for the last 4 whole edges.
-Finish off the last 4 edges by solving them like reduced 5x5 edges.


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 10, 2008)

Nice tutorial I enjoyed watching it even though I can solve one


----------



## Jgig1991 (Dec 17, 2008)

I can't wait to get my v-cube, at least now i will be able to solve it


----------



## Winston (Dec 17, 2008)

Good job on the centers tutorial, it's great, I can solve the last 2 centers much easier now. I must admit I didn't know where to start with when I first scrambled my V-7


----------



## Raydon (Dec 18, 2008)

funny, I've never posted on a cubing forum.. but I got my V7 a month or so ago and the technique I use is almost identical to the tutorial listed here... but i figured it out all on my own! w00t.

the only exception is that I just freestyle the last 2 faces. I'm getting better at it but the last two faces definitely take me the longest out of any other step.


----------



## Crickets (Dec 20, 2008)

<-Loves your accent, and this tutorial even though I don't have a v-cube lol


----------



## panyan (Dec 20, 2008)

Jgig1991 said:


> I can't wait to get my v-cube, at least now i will be able to solve it



mine is being delivered dec 24th! 

(its for christmas and i didnt want the temptation of opening it early)


----------



## GermanCube (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey,

I just solved my 7x7, but I use a different edge pairing method: At first I pair up 2 pieces, then 3 pieces (like you would do on a 5x5) then I extend these 3x1 blocks to 4x1 and finally to 5x1. But there's one problem: if you get parity on the last step, it doesn't matter, you can use the 5x5 algorithms, but, if you get parity at lining up 3x1 bars, you can't use it (I tried to, changed the alg. so that i turned 3 sides on 7x7 instead of 2 sides on 5x5 etc.) - you will mix up the centers ....


Any suggestions?

Alex


----------



## tim (Mar 9, 2009)

GermanCube said:


> Any suggestions?



Try it again, i'm sure your alg also works for the inner 3 edges.


----------



## GermanCube (Mar 9, 2009)

I think the problem is, that when solving the 5x5 and using the algorithm ( (Ll)', U2,(Ll)',U2,F2,(Ll)',F2,(Rr),U2,(Rr)', U2,(Ll)2 ) you involve the other edges, but it doesn't matter, because they aren't assembled yet. But if you do the same (3x1 edges) for the 7x7, you involve some pieces of the already solved 5x5 center, so you mess up your cube.

Do you have any adwise for me??

Alex


----------



## jcuber (Mar 9, 2009)

when using triple layer turns for edge algs, you don't use double layer turns for turns that are usually single layer turns, you still use single layer turns. the only thing that changes is double layer turns (r becomes r3, U stays U)


----------



## GermanCube (Mar 9, 2009)

Ahh, I see ! Thanks a lot.

That's kind of an answer I like!!!


Alex


----------



## jcuber (Mar 9, 2009)

Happy to help.


----------



## braxtino (Mar 16, 2009)

I have almost solved my 7x7 centers. I am only missing the center parts of the outer 1x5 sections. He shows how to solve the last two pieces if they are the second from the edges of those 1x5 sections, but how do you get the centers?


----------



## jcuber (Mar 16, 2009)

Do what he shows twice, or place the mismatched centers opposite one another and do R3 L3' U2 R3' L3


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jun 3, 2009)

I was interested in the last two centers, but I cant see the difference between green and red in your video!


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jun 3, 2009)

Try the Niklas move, R U L' U' R' U L' but in place of R and L use an r and l slice. It can be used to swap 2 center cubies, one in the r slice on the U face and the other in the r slice on the F face.


----------



## Muesli (Jul 1, 2009)

Sweet. I was so happy when I worked this out myself, but I've been meaning to learn properly for a while now.


----------



## f16poom (Nov 4, 2009)

Thankyou! That was soooooo helpful!, I watched the first video (only like 40 secs.) and it explained EVERYTHING!

My time record (BOO!): 2 Days! (JK) 10:52


----------



## 1996iscool (Dec 13, 2009)

Very Good and Explanatory Tutorial!!!!


----------



## cincyaviation (Jan 4, 2010)

TimMc said:


> My nets too slow at the moment >.<
> 
> So I'll just ask...
> 
> ...



how exactly would you "freestyle" them?


----------



## ribonzz (Jan 26, 2010)

My friend has the 7 x 7 x 7 rubik, and i already felt dizzy by seeing it 
I wonder how he could done it ..


----------



## Enter (Jan 26, 2010)

ribonzz said:


> My friend has the 7x7x7 V-cube, and i already felt dizzy by seeing it
> I wonder how he could done it ..



 corrected
ps old thread


----------



## taiga (Dec 27, 2010)

Videos terminated...


----------

